# robertson (Gem) line



## gordyjock

My great grandfather was a master with Gem line- does anyone know how I can access archive records of their masters and vessels


----------



## duquesa

*Robertson (Gem) Line*



gordyjock said:


> My great grandfather was a master with Gem line- does anyone know how I can access archive records of their masters and vessels


There is a member on this site who was master with them and appeared to be well acquainted with all aspects of the company. Problem is I don't remember who it was. Could have been lakercapt. If it was I have no doubt he will post as he is about.


----------



## Ron Stringer

You may get some help from one of the posters on *this *thread.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## lakercapt

I have a book that was cowritten by one of the Robertson family.
It gives a history of the company until the ceased to exist and became part of the Stevie Clark group. The company was founded in 1852 till 1970.
The book was published by
Ships in Focus
18 Franklands, Longton
Preston PR4 5PD
It gives extensive coverage of their boats and alas except for one master mentioned (Hurricane Dan McKinnon) there is no other refernce of sea going staff.
I might have known him so please give us his name.
I have written some stories about my time with this company as they were very unique to say the least and our number one loading place was LLandullas in North Wales. A bum puckering place to berth at times!!!!!!


----------



## gordyjock

*thanks*

Guys- so many thanks for replying, I can sense the camaraderie. I was at sea in the 70s nd 80s with P&O cargo and Jebsens UK, sailed as 2nd Engr with a Chiefs ticket. Great days and experience. My Great Grandfather was called Duncan McIntyre but I doubt if anyone would know of him- the only data I have is he was married in 1867 so he must have sailed in the early days of the company. Any idea what ships that might have been in those days.

Many thanks and regards -Gordon


----------



## Somerton

I remember a few names of Captains in Wm Robertson . T Barry . W Kerr . Wm Campbell . D Carmichael . A Fletcher . Wm McLeod . Wm Kane . C Caruth . T Balmer . Wm Balmer . J Smith . G McKillen . D Black . Dan Mc Kkinnonn . Douglas Mc Kinnon . My father was boatman for Robertson,s ships in Belfast for over 23 years . This was between 1947 to 1971 . Regards . Alex C .


----------



## lakercapt

I will scan some of the older boats from the book soon.
I knew most of the captains mentioned by the previous poster and alas there are many not with us any more. Many were from Northern Ireland and the Western Isles. Joe Stewart was the shore captain (superintendent) I was an exception and came from Midlothian. 
Dan MacKinnon was known as hurricane Dan and was from Eriskey.


----------



## Somerton

The ships that I can remember are . The older ones . The Beryl , Nugget , Asteria , Axinite , Pebble , Pyrope , Obsidian , Felspar , Fluor , Turquoise,Topaz , Tourmaline, Girasol .Jargoon these were all steamers . Cameo , Citrine , Jade , Emerald , Pearl , Olivine , Jacinth , Spinel Morion , Agate . all motorships . The newer ones were the Amber , Amethyst, Gem , Tourmaline , Topaz . Alex C .


----------



## Somerton

Dan McKinnon,s son was on Ships Nostalgia as Eriskey . I sailed with Dan,s brother-in- law Calum Mc Caskill on the Port Napier in 1959 . He was the bosun and I was AB . Many happy memories of those days . Alex C .


----------



## lakercapt

As promised here are three old Robbie boats scanned from the book


----------



## gordyjock

Any ideas what company had the vessels "Sheelah" "Jennie", "Nellie" and "Comet" ?


----------



## Alistair Macnab

lakercapt said:


> View attachment 187775
> 
> 
> View attachment 187777
> 
> 
> View attachment 187779
> 
> As promised here are three old Robbie boats scanned from the book


Lakercapt:
Thanks for the photographs. I was aboard "BERYL" (Captain Stewart) in 1953 and well-remember Llandulas loading. I was sort-of Deck Boy and lived in the port side of the foxl along with the AB. I was waiting for my Apprenticeship to start with Andrew Weir's Bank Line in October. My father who was a grain merchant on Ayr's South Quay got me the Roberston job from his connections with Robertson's. He was hoping to put me off from going to sea even after I and he had signed the Indentures. He was unsuccessful!
Kind regards
Alistair


----------



## Barrie Youde

A true story of berthing at Llandulas was the occasion when a ship (waiting to berth) called the jetty by VHF asking, "How much water is there now at the jetty?"

To which the answer was, "Oooh ----- A hundred yards!"


----------



## lakercapt

The stories that could be told of berthing at this location are nearly endless. I know that at low tides if it was getting shallower because of the tides bringing in more pebbles the bulldozer was brought down from the quarries to clean it up!!!.


----------

